# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  MERLIN l'enchanteur et LINOÏ la reine mère

## Fufu&Tempête

Carte d'Identité
*Noms :* Linoi et Merlin*Sexes :* Femelle et Mâle*Naissance de Merlin:* environ le 16/05/2014*Naissance de Linoi:* environ le 22/04/2015*Robes :* Silver Black
Santé
*Stérilisation :* Les Deux*Implantation :* Non*Vaccination :* Carré
Infos
*Débutants :* Conseillés*Situation :* En Famille d'Accueil*Localisation :* RP (Covoiturage Possible)*Frais d'Adoption : 300  + 15 d'adhésion*
Adopter Linoi et MerlinComportement et Caractère
*Informations Complémentaires :*Merlin est un magnifique furet silver semi angora âgé de 6 ans en pleine forme. Linoï, âgée de 5 ans, a des troubles du rythme cardiaque et est sous traitement. Elle a également depuis toujours une toux chronique allergique qui se manifeste surtout lors du jeu et de ses furetages dans des lieux poussiéreux où parfois de manière isolée. Merlin et Linoï sont tous les deux ok chiens, chats et seraient idéal pour des débutants. Merlin est un furet très doux qui adore faire des bisous et Linoï est plutôt vive et adore jouer et courir après ses maîtres et va parfois leur mordiller les pieds

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

> Merlin et Linoï sont en famille d'accueil définitive du fait de leurs problèmes de santé. Ils peuvent être parrainés pour soutenir la famille d'accueil dans la réalisation des soins! pour plus d'infos contacter presidence.clubfuret@gmail.com


.

----------

